# Show leads and ringcraft questions.



## Meena (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope you guys don't mind me asking a question about show leads. I have someone who is in my breed at ringcraft and she surgested I got a half check show set. My girl is grey and white so I thought neutral would be the best colour but I can't seem to find a neautral set. I want something that will grow with her as she's nearly 5 months. I have a slip chain lead for showing but I'm not sure I'm comfortable using that on a pup as it might choke her as although she has a really good heal when she's at ringcraft it all goes out the window!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi,try Albert
Home


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

What breed is she? You could try one of the following:

HIDE AND COLLARS - Leather Dog Collars, Leads, Harnesses and Show Sets
Essenjay Leather Supplies - hand crafted leather dog leads and collars
Dog Show Leads, Collars, Showsets made from Leather, Braid and Chain. Handmade by Hessonite.
http://www.korbell-leads.com/

I like to buy them at shows as I always seem to order the wrong thing


----------

